# Autonomo o sociedad limitada unipersonal



## Mongor (1 Jul 2009)

Buenas:

Una pregunta para aquellos que sean o hayan sido autónomos. 
A la hora de autoemplearse, qué es mas interesante, darse de alta como autónomo o crear una SLNE? Es posible que el único socio de una SLNE se contrate a sí mismo?
Por lo que veo ser autónomo no es muy buena idea si no consigues facturar una cantidad que resulte rentable, y encima te "comes" la responsabilidad ilimitada...

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## rantamplan (1 Jul 2009)

yo soy autonomo pero nunca he tenido una SL, siq eu se que como administrador de una SL puedes cobrar un sueldo, aunque no se si te realizas un contrato a ti mismo y por lo tanto no se si tendras los mismos derechos que un trabajador normal.

(se daría el caso raro en el que un administrador podria demandar a la empresa por decisiones que el propio administrador tomo en representación dela empresa... no se si es posible)

Asi como diferencias mas reseñables, hacerse autonomo no cuesta nada y dejar de serlo tampoco, solo una mañana entre hacienda y SS (2 si no llevas los papeles adecuados), sin embargo constituir una SL es mas complicado y reuqiere mas tramites, tanto que posiblemente necesites uan consultoría para hacerlo.

Una SL tambien reuqiere de mayores tramites administrativos al año que ser autonomo, no solo enal constitución, un autonomo con unos conocimientos mínimos de financias peude llevar sus propias cuentas, par auna SL es mejor que te lo lleve una consultoría (no son caras en cualquier caso).

La ventaja principal de la SL es que no tienes responsabilidad personal, si la cosa quiebra, pues estupendo, sino pues estupendo tambien.

NOTA: Como biens abes siendo autonomo respondes con tus vienes de todo lo que hagas, asi que NECESITAS un seguro de responsabilidad civil al menos tan gordo como la cuantia de lo que vayas a hacer + las perdidas que ocasiene que rompas algo


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jul 2009)

no es lo mismo una SLNE que una SLU (que pones en el titulo del hilo)

Como socio unico eres el administrador, y por tanto sigues siendo autonomo, cobras un sueldo de la sociedad, pero no tienes los mismos derechos que un trabajador por cuenta ajena.

Pero al menos separas el dinero de tu negocio del tuyo propio


----------



## solomon (15 Sep 2010)

*Menudo reflote..*

Bueno, voy a reflotar este hilo porque hay una duda que no consigo solventar sobre este tema. Leo en todos los sitios que merece mas la pena pasar de ser autónomo a tener una sociedad limitada cuando el tipo efectivo del irpf supera el 25% del tipo de sociedades, y que esto sucede en torno a los 50000 euros de beneficio bruto. Pero en todos estos sitios, nadie dice que este dinero se queda en las cuentas de la empresa a nombre de la empresa, con lo cual si quieres disponer de el o bien debes hacer todos los gastos a nombre de la empresa, o transmitirlo vía dividendo, con lo cual tienes que sumarle otro 18% de derecho de pernada y estamos de nuevo en el equivalente al 43% de tipo marginal del irpf a partir de los 53000 euros de bruto. 

Así que me equivoco, ¿o donde esta el truco? ¿en tener una visa a nombre de la empresa?


----------



## Yosako_borrado (19 Sep 2010)

Si tienes que tirar de bancos, S.L.



euriborfree dijo:


> Pero al menos separas el dinero de tu negocio del tuyo propio



Por eso mismo...en caso de pufo crediticio, tu patrimonio queda a salvo.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Sep 2010)

Yosako dijo:


> Si tienes que tirar de bancos, S.L.
> 
> 
> Por eso mismo...en caso de pufo crediticio, tu patrimonio queda a salvo.



No del todo, existe la responsabilidad del administrador de la sociedad, con lo que la proteccion del patrimonio de la S.L. no es tal si eres el administrador de la misma.


----------



## spam (20 Sep 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> No del todo, existe la responsabilidad del administrador de la sociedad, con lo que la proteccion del patrimonio de la S.L. no es tal si eres el administrador de la misma.



¿Puedes desarrollar esto, por favor? Yo estoy pensando en autoemplearme, y la solución del autónomo no me seduce nada. Mi prioridad absoluta es poner mi patrimonio personal totalmente a salvo e independiente de la aventura empresarial. Si además pudiera ser asalariado de la empresa, pues mejor que mejor, pero lo del patrimonio es imprescindible.

Por otra parte, ¿cómo va lo del seguro de responsabilidad civil siendo autónomo, para que tu patrimonio quede también a salvo? ¿Sale muy caro o sale a cuenta frente a una SL? Supongo que dependerá de la facturación... ¿los 50000€ brutos que alguien decía antes?

Saludos


----------



## Aristocho (22 Sep 2010)

Si la insolvencia de una sociedad (SL o SA, y sus subproductos) se debe a cualquier actuación incorrecta, ilegal, imprudente o no realizada con la diligencia debida, se puede en base a arts. 236 y siguientes de la Ley de Sociedades de Capital reclamar al administrador por el "daño que causen por actos u omisiones contrarios a la ley o a los estatutos o por los realizados incumpliendo los deberes inherentes al desempeño del cargo"


----------



## Aristocho (22 Sep 2010)

spam dijo:


> Mi prioridad absoluta es poner mi patrimonio personal totalmente a salvo e independiente de la aventura empresarial.



Para este caso la mejor solución sin duda es cualquier forma de Persona Jurídica, que aisle los patrimonios.
Ahora bien, aquí te encontraras con un escollo, los bancos, su departamento de riesgos y su asesoría jurídica. Dan por sentado que como administrador y socio mayoritario de la sociedad estas dispuesto a avalar cualquier operación financiera que se firme. Por lo tanto te quedas sin esa facultad aislante de la sociedad dado que vía aval estas creando un puente. Si puedes evitarlo. :no:

Otra ventaja es el Concurso de Acreedores. Una persona jurídica puede disolverse y liquidarse, previo acuerdo o convenio judicial con sus acreedores. Una persona física no puede "jurídicamente" liquidarse y disolverse.
Aunque en un futuro ya veremos, en España existió en su dia la muerte civil, es decir la perdida absoluta de capacidad jurídica, equivalente a una muerte en derecho.


----------



## amenhotep (23 Sep 2010)

solomon dijo:


> nadie dice que este dinero se queda en las cuentas de la empresa a nombre de la empresa, con lo cual si quieres disponer de el o bien debes hacer todos los gastos a nombre de la empresa, o transmitirlo vía dividendo, con lo cual tienes que sumarle otro 18% de derecho de pernada y estamos de nuevo en el equivalente al 43% de tipo marginal del irpf a partir de los 53000 euros de bruto.



O contratas a tu mujer en la empresa y haceis dos nóminas con lo que el IRPF baja.


----------



## euriborfree (24 Sep 2010)

amenhotep dijo:


> O contratas a tu mujer en la empresa y haceis dos nóminas con lo que el IRPF baja.



No puedes si compartes domicilio y es razonable que viva bajo el mismo techo que su mujer


----------



## Kamikaze@ (9 Sep 2013)

solomon dijo:


> Bueno, voy a reflotar este hilo porque hay una duda que no consigo solventar sobre este tema. Leo en todos los sitios que merece mas la pena pasar de ser autónomo a tener una sociedad limitada cuando el tipo efectivo del irpf supera el 25% del tipo de sociedades, y que esto sucede en torno a los 50000 euros de beneficio bruto. Pero en todos estos sitios, nadie dice que este dinero se queda en las cuentas de la empresa a nombre de la empresa, con lo cual si quieres disponer de el o bien debes hacer todos los gastos a nombre de la empresa, o transmitirlo vía dividendo, con lo cual tienes que sumarle otro 18% de derecho de pernada y estamos de nuevo en el equivalente al 43% de tipo marginal del irpf a partir de los 53000 euros de bruto.
> 
> Así que me equivoco, ¿o donde esta el truco? ¿en tener una visa a nombre de la empresa?



Refloto porque iba a abrir un tema preguntando lo mismo.

Si se va a ser SL unipersonal fiscalmente hay algún tipo de ventaja?


----------



## Enterao (10 Sep 2013)

solomon dijo:


> Bueno, voy a reflotar este hilo porque hay una duda que no consigo solventar sobre este tema. Leo en todos los sitios que merece mas la pena pasar de ser autónomo a tener una sociedad limitada cuando el tipo efectivo del irpf supera el 25% del tipo de sociedades, y que esto sucede en torno a los 50000 euros de beneficio bruto. Pero en todos estos sitios, nadie dice que este dinero se queda en las cuentas de la empresa a nombre de la empresa, con lo cual si quieres disponer de el o bien debes hacer todos los gastos a nombre de la empresa, o transmitirlo vía dividendo, con lo cual tienes que sumarle otro 18% de derecho de pernada y estamos de nuevo en el equivalente al 43% de tipo marginal del irpf a partir de los 53000 euros de bruto.
> 
> Así que me equivoco, ¿o donde esta el truco? ¿en tener una visa a nombre de la empresa?



hombre hay mas cosas para "disponer" de ese dinero ,puedes auto-pagarte dietas,seguros medicos,en fin todas esas cosas"sociales" por las que los sindicatos pelean para que no paguen impuestos.

tambien se supone que tus beneficios los debes reinvertir en tu empresa claro..las posibilidades de trapicheo con los balances son mucho mayores como sl aunque la molestia o coste de llevarlos tambien es mayor..


----------



## ruben.600rr (10 Sep 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> hombre hay mas cosas para "disponer" de ese dinero ,puedes auto-pagarte dietas,seguros medicos,en fin todas esas cosas"sociales" por las que los sindicatos pelean para que no paguen impuestos.
> 
> tambien se supone que tus beneficios los debes reinvertir en tu empresa claro..las posibilidades de trapicheo con los balances son mucho mayores como sl aunque la molestia o coste de llevarlos tambien es mayor..



La palabra trapicheos es la correcta desde luego.

¿Dietas? ¿Sin justificar? Multazo.

Saludos,
RR:


----------



## staryhorse (10 Sep 2013)

Hola cuando creas una SL con un unico socio en ese caso tu mismo estas obligado a darte de alta como autonomo ya que tu tendras que ser el
Administrador unico.
En mi humilde opinion a menos que no factures una buena cantidad de dinero hacienda te va a comer en impuestos.
Empieza como autonomo hoy en dia hay muchas ayudas desde 50 euros la cuota de autonomo los primeros seis meses.
Un saludo:no:


----------



## Enterao (10 Sep 2013)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> La palabra trapicheos es la correcta desde luego.
> 
> ¿Dietas? ¿Sin justificar? Multazo.
> 
> ...



todo lo que sea beneficios para el trabajador tiene exencion o beneficio fiscal.para eso han peleado tan duramente nuestros marisqueros caramba..

aqui lo que se da es el caso en que eres empleador y empleado,,o


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Sep 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> todo lo que sea beneficios para el trabajador tiene exencion o beneficio fiscal.para eso han peleado tan duramente nuestros marisqueros caramba..
> 
> aqui lo que se da es el caso en que eres empleador y empleado,,o



Si beneficio fiscal tiene, claro que lo tiene:



> El fundamento para que la normativa del IRPF no sujete a tributación estas asignaciones y dietas radica precisamente en la idea de compensar un gasto en el que previamente ha incurrido el trabajador. Esto es, el fundamento de la no sujeción al IRPF se justifica en la calificación de estos pagos como compensatorios de un gasto que tuvo el trabajador. No son, por tanto, pagos indemnizatorios, concepto que se vincularía más a la idea de reparación de un daño, sino pagos en compensación de gastos, razón por la cual, *para que el perceptor no tribute por ellos en el IRPF se requiere estar en disposición de acreditar los días y lugares de desplazamiento, así como su razón o motivo. *



Ahora ya, si no puedes demostrar bien clarito y por escrito al inspector de turno (o probablemente ni inspección haga falta) Quién, Cuándo, Cómo, Dónde y por qué... No sólo le van a hacer tributar a tu empleado, sino que te van a hacer pagar a ti SS, multa, intereses y todo lo que haga falta.

¿O no te lo crees?
RR.


----------

